# Buying lye



## Cal43 (Feb 18, 2019)

where is the best place to buy lye at an economical price? Bulk is fine also


----------



## Zing (Feb 18, 2019)

I buy Roebic from Lowes, but others here think that's too expensive.


----------



## Clarice (Feb 18, 2019)

Essential Depot when they run specials - not sure yet of cycle


----------



## earlene (Feb 18, 2019)

If you want to buy online and can get free shipping that's probably the best way to go.  It works for me, anyway.  I alternate between Essential Depot when there are the really good sales only (about twice a year, I think) and a vendor on Amazon (I have Prime, so no added shipping).  At regular price ED is too expensive, especially with shipping.  But they run specials of reduced or no shipping charges and a super discount on the lye as well, so I take advantage of that when it's offered.

If you want KOH, you'll have to buy it online, because it's almost impossible to find in a store anywhere I have looked anyway. 

For in-store purchases of NaOH, if that is what you prefer, the prices vary so much, it takes a lot of shopping around to find a good price, and you need to factor in the time to do this price comparison and the cost of gas.  Since I travel a lot, I've found a few places where I can find NaOH for when I want to soap while traveling.  The best price of NaOH (sold as a drain cleaner) has been at ACE Hardware.  I don't always find it there, nor do I always find it other hardware stores (Lowes, Menards, etc.)  The one place I _always_ find it is in Tractor Supply Company (TSC), but the cost is rather high at about $14 - $15.oo per 2 pound bottle.


----------



## lsg (Feb 18, 2019)

You can purchase drain cleaner, (make sure it is sodium hydroxide and no additives), from the hardware store.  Sutherland's Lumber Co also sells sodium hydroxide.  The price of lye online seems cheaper, but when you pay shipping, it gets expensive.  Wholesale Supplies Plus offers free shipping with a $25. or more order, but they charge a handling fee.


----------



## Jasmyne (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm lucky enough to have a candle and soap supply company about 30mins from me and its super cheap for lye, about $4 for 2lbs. And I drive there so no shipping!


----------



## Cal43 (Feb 18, 2019)

Jasmyne said:


> I'm lucky enough to have a candle and soap supply company about 30mins from me and its super cheap for lye, about $4 for 2lbs. And I drive there so no shipping!


I’ve been calling all around today looking for chemicals store in Alabama who sells lye, but to no avail.



lsg said:


> You can purchase drain clean, (make sure it is sodium hydroxide and no additives), from the hardware store.  Sutherland's Lumber Co also sells sodium hydroxide.  The price of lye online seems cheaper, but when you pay shipping, it gets expensive.  Wholesale Supplies Plus offers free shipping with a $25. or more order, but they charge a handling fee.


Thank you. I forgot some people use additives in their products .


----------



## Jasmyne (Feb 18, 2019)

Cal43 said:


> I’ve been calling all around today looking for chemicals store in Alabama who sells lye, but to no avail.


 
Try communitycandlesupply.com , not sure where you're located but it's in Pelham.


----------



## Cal43 (Feb 18, 2019)

Jasmyne said:


> Try communitycandlesupply.com , not sure where you're located but it's in Pelham.


Thank you, I’m in Centreville


----------



## DWinMadison (Feb 18, 2019)

Walmart has it online 5 lbs for $30 or 1 lb for $11 with free shipping. 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sodium-Hydroxide-Pure-Food-Grade-Caustic-Soda-Lye-5-pound/760382899

The last I bought was a $25 lb bag from a local cleaning supply for $25.  Even after sharing it with several people most of what I kept crystallized in our humid Mississippi climate even though I sealed it in tubs and taped them shut. I’d rather have it in 5lb quantities and master batch it than have to worry about disposing of it after it cakes.


----------



## Cal43 (Feb 18, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> The last I bought was a $25 lb bag from a local cleaning supply for $25.  Even after sharing it with several people most of what I kept crystallized in our humid Mississippi climate even though I sealed it in tubs and taped them shut. I’d rather have it in 5lb quantities and master batch it than have to worry about disposing of it after it cakes.


Wow, good to know


----------



## kasilofchrisn (Feb 18, 2019)

I can buy lye locally here in AK at a hardware store by buying the Rooto brand drain cleaner in a 1# container for $7.50.
But that is the best I've been able to find locally.
What I have been ordering is reagent grade lye from eBay.
The brand I buy is Molly's products and I get a 5 lb jug of it for $21.79 with free shipping.
I tried ordering the same product from Amazon but they wouldn't ship to Alaska.
But I've had good luck buying it on eBay and I can live with the price they charge me.


----------



## Kurt (Feb 18, 2019)

I bought 10lbs on Walmart from Belle Chemical for $39.99 free shipping. 100% food grade. Came in 2 days in 10 individual 1lb bags. Easy to pour, no static.


----------



## KristaY (Feb 19, 2019)

If you live near an Ace Hardware store, you can usually find Rooto, 1 lb containters, in the plumbing/drain cleaning dept. The label says "100% lye". At my local store they're under $4 each (I think $3.69). You can also order a case and just pick it up so no added shipping for you. I've used it often when I've run short and all my soap turns out dandy.


----------



## hungryhawaiian (Feb 19, 2019)

kasilofchrisn said:


> I can buy lye locally here in AK at a hardware store by buying the Rooto brand drain cleaner in a 1# container for $7.50.
> But that is the best I've been able to find locally.
> What I have been ordering is reagent grade lye from eBay.
> The brand I buy is Molly's products and I get a 5 lb jug of it for $21.79 with free shipping.
> ...



Where in AK are you? Off topic but I work in Petersburg most summers for the salmon season. Prices are just outrageous out there! And I’m from Hawaii where I THOUGHT prices were outrageous l! lol


----------



## kasilofchrisn (Feb 19, 2019)

hungryhawaiian said:


> Where in AK are you? Off topic but I work in Petersburg most summers for the salmon season. Prices are just outrageous out there! And I’m from Hawaii where I THOUGHT prices were outrageous l! lol


I'm on the Kenai Peninsula.
But I work on the North Slope 2weeks on 2 off schedule.
So we are on the road system.
But stuff is still more costly than the L48 states.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 19, 2019)

I too get mine from Essential Depot when they have it on sale.  I can also get it locally in 55lb bags but it's such a hassle to separate out and their are flakes and have found them harder to get to dissolve. I prefer the beads and packaged in 2 lb bottles.


----------

